# Anyone Travelling from Newark Grantham area



## strictlyhorsey (29 June 2012)

We will be travelling down from Newark for the x country, but not sure about the best/quickest way to get across London.  Usually we arrive at Kings Cross station but I was wondering if we should head for a different station.  Don't know London all that well so all a bit confused.  We had thought to get a hotel for the night but the prices were beyond belief so we scrapped that idea.  Suggestions/ideas?


----------



## Tillypup (29 June 2012)

Not sure of any advice but won't all your trains from Newark go into Kings Cross? I would have thought that you would want to aim to be as far east as you can be. If you do get the train in to Kings Cross, this may help you; http://www.londondrum.com/transport/train-journey.php?from=kings-cross-st-pancras&to=greenwich

Have you thought about the park and ride they are putting on for XC day? it is at Thurrock so still a bit of a drive round the M25 from the A1 (I presume that's where you would come down from?) anyway, it is £18 to use and they say allow 80mins transfer from there to the venue.

http://www.firstgroupgamestravel.com/park-and-ride/

We are relatively lucky as our trains all take us into Stratford anyway.I'm sure on the day it will be chaos, but all part of the "experience" hey!


----------



## Xander (29 June 2012)

I think King's Cross is your best bet as there are several tube lines running through it. Looking at the venue map there are two entrances - one by the Naval College (served by Maze hill railway station from London Bridge, and Greenwich Railway and DLR - from London Bridge) and the other at the opposite end of the park (served by Blackheath railway station - from Charing Cross or Cannon St). 

I think the key is to be flexible about where you land and allow plenty of time for stress-free travelling, in case you have to re-route. Or have you though of trying to find a cheap hotel in Kent?


----------

